# MK2 Parking Brake Problem



## Golcin (Jan 19, 2009)

I have problems with the parking brake of my mk2 GTI. It has the Girling, according to what they told me not working the actuator mechanism that makes parking brake work, I somehow fix it?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: MK2 Parking Brake Problem (Golcin)*

No, you can't fix it, because no parts are sold.
Buy a replacement new, rebuilt caliper, or used caliper.
Check the parking brake mechanism if buying a used or rebuilt caliper BEFORE paying for it.


----------



## Golcin (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: MK2 Parking Brake Problem (germancarnut51)*

So, i need buy a set of calipers ?
In my country the mk2 is not sold, the only ones who came were imported from other countries
I have a set of rear calipers from golf mk4 can be adapted?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: MK2 Parking Brake Problem (Golcin)*

MKI, MKII and MKIII rear calipers are the same. If you could find working rear calipers from any of them, they would work.
MKIV rear calipers will bolt right on, BUT they use different hose ends to attach to the calipers. MKIV disc calipers use banjo bolts, so you would need to buy MKIV rear brake hoses. The MKIII uses hoses that screw directly into the calipers.
MKI and MKII have hard brake lines that run along the trailing arms and straight into the rear calipers. MKIII and MKIV use a shorter hard brake lines along the trailing arms, and hoses to connect to the calipers (makes it easier to pivot the caliper up to replace the brake pads, than on the MKI and MKII).
If I were you, I would go ahead and use the MKIV rear calipers that you have. If your car has a Pressure Regulator/Proportioning Valve on the axle beam, the MIII hard lines (that run along the trailing arms) should attach to the MKII Proportioning valve, which will attach to MKIV hoses which will attach to the MKIV rear calipers.
So to use the MKIV rear calipers on your MKII, you will need: MKIV rear caliper hoses, and MKIII hard lines (that run along the trailing arms). You may also need to try to readjust the proportioning valve, or buy the MKIII proportioning valve made for use with rear disc brakes (MKIII have different proportioing valves for drum and rear disc brakes. The MKII uses the same proportioning valve for drum and disc brakes. I cannot tell you how the front/rear brake balance will turn out on your MKII with the brakes you have on your car.
Do not try to bend the existing MKII hard lines that run along the trailing arms to avoid buying the MKIII hard lines. The MKII hard lines are too long. The brake line tubing is very small diameter, you will kink/crush it if you try to rebend it, and the fluid flow to the rear calipers will be restricted, resulting in weak/poor rear braking.


_Modified by germancarnut51 at 10:43 PM 8-22-2009_


----------



## Golcin (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: MK2 Parking Brake Problem (germancarnut51)*

Thanks Very Much, you're my hero, I love the mk2 (My car have 22 years an 208.000 milles), but here are not available or a replacement, so all I have to look to replace in other generations or any other VAG group model is that it brought, also have to replace Pump brakes, and got one from a mk3 but not equal, we're seeing if he can go, you just have to see if they can repair the original ATE: S
Greetings from Argentina

_Modified by Golcin at 4:52 AM 8-23-2009_


_Modified by Golcin at 10:31 PM 8-24-2009_


----------

